# Shorty caboose:WIP



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok so I thought I would give a go at a shorty caboose. I have done this a lot with 1:64th diecast using JB weld and body filler. 

Here is what I have so far. Any ideas on how to blend or join the cut? CA glue? Bondo? Some sort of epoxy? I plan on painting this and giving it as a gift for my wife. 

Anyone else here do a stretch or shorty rolling stock? Or even better a stubby Loco? That would be cool! 










Here is one of my custom stretch HotWheels Custom Convoy I did. Metallic Automotive paint airbrushed and 2 part clear coat. This thing still looks like the paint is wet.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> Anyone else here do a stretch or shorty rolling stock?


Choo Choo Greg has shortened to the point where the front has come out the back, and the back has come out the front. Beautiful work with seamless seams. Do a Search in the Anything New thread for his stuff, and I'm sure he'll chime in here, too.

Nice rig, by the way,

TJ


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks TJ. I am thinking of taking out another 1/4 inch. Try and bring the trucks a little closer! What about a single truck caboose?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey pumper, 

Here's a single truck caboose...








...and a shorty hopper.









You have the right idea.  
I practice on old cheap cars, too. But don't cut any more. Instead practice cleaning up the seam you have first. All you need to do is to sand each side until it's flat and true. What *really* helps is a perfectly flat work surface. I use a 1/2 inch think piece of glass. Put a piece of sandpaper on it and scoot the pieces around on it until they're so flat and true they squeak. You'll also be able to adjust the angle as you sand to fine tune the pieces so that when they go together they'll be straight. Then when you put them together you'll hardly be able to see the seam. 


Greg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

concretepumper,
Love the work, shorter the better!
Nice job on the Stretch Semi!
Single truck caboose = Bobber







Standard and Bobber








Oh and go back and reread post number 5 on the track and mountains, I was adding to it when you posted and it changed allot!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for the Pics guys! I finished the chassis of the SOO and put metal wheels on it and pulled it around the mainline a few times. Seems to work good! After that I started another one then came back here and saw choo choos pics. Oops! Kinda the same. Hey bud what kind of paint works on this plastic with out melting it? I have rattle can to Airbrush automotive paints. What do you use to cut? I am using a Jewelers saw. I thought the dremel might be too much! Lol. Thanks again for the help and inspiration Model RR friends! :thumbsup: .............. CP





















Oh yea, Anyone done a custom shortened Locomotive?????????????? Pics??


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> concretepumper,
> Love the work, shorter the better!
> Nice job on the Stretch Semi!
> 
> ...


Thanks! 

Yea I saw you added more. Very helpful Sean. :thumbsup: Thanks Dude!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> concretepumper,
> Love the work, shorter the better!
> Nice job on the Stretch Semi!
> Single truck caboose = Bobber
> ...


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey pumper, 

That seam is *much* better! :thumbsup:


----------



## mozzie (Nov 19, 2010)

Why shorten the caboose? I have never seen or heard of such things before. Is there some sort of prototype to these or is this more for fun / challenge sake?

BTW I think the work that you have all done is pretty impressive. Well done.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

choo choo said:


> NIMT.COM said:
> 
> 
> > concretepumper,
> ...


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

mozzie said:


> Why shorten the caboose? I have never seen or heard of such things before. Is there some sort of prototype to these or is this more for fun / challenge sake?
> 
> BTW I think the work that you have all done is pretty impressive. Well done.


For me it is the fun / challenge. I love to customize all my toys. Diecast cars etc.. Now that I am "grown up" :stroke: and have all the real tools etc.. and funds (sometimes) to do crap like this.

I am sure the train pros here can give you a logical answer though.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm just guessing, here, but Krylon Fusion rattle paint for plastic like these cabooses?

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I knew it was just a matter of time before choo choo showed us short!
He has some of the sweetest sort stuff out there!:thumbsup:
I've decided to go longer and more wheels, sense you all are doing shorter!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

mozzie said:


> Why shorten the caboose? I have never seen or heard of such things before. Is there some sort of prototype to these or is this more for fun / challenge sake?


I don't model for realism, but for the fun of creating a toy like quality... 












> BTW I think the work that you have all done is pretty impressive. Well done.


Thanks, Mozzie 
I've only been modelling for less than a year and will be starting to build my first layout soon. It'll have that same amusing toy atmosphere to it. 

Greg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

choo choo,
Do you have any pic's of your shortest flat and tank cars?
concretepumper,
I didn't learn to create mountains in a day, I think it was two.:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> choo choo,
> Do you have any pic's of your shortest flat and tank cars?


The shorty flat cars double as shorty tank cars... 



















I made a set of three shorty flats from cheap Model Power 50' flatcars. And also have a set of three unmodified Roundhouse 30' flats...










Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> choo choo said:
> 
> 
> > Thats a Cool Shorty caboose Choo Choo! Excellent work. Does it pull good? Do you cut and add the metal piece back in? I did. Figured the weight is for stability right? I know new guy question! Lol...
> ...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Choo Choo,
My Wife and I have a dispute going.
The tiny RR company Biz has her completely perplexed?
She's says "But Honey, you always want more and bigger rail roads" and your sort of "normal"", what's wrong with Choo Choo?

My wife's take on you is that you are 7'9", 300 lb body builder that can lift a truck! Circus named MR. HUGE (since the ROCK was already taken) by your friends, and sweet as pie to all living things big and small.
My take is a little more on the Conservative side.
Your a little person 3'8", 52 lbs, (How deep did you have to dig?) You ran away from the Forest gnomes that kidnapped you when you were 5. and You would slap the smile off a cute little bunny!
:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Love the Mid-gee trains!!!!
You sir are Truly "short" on talent!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

OMG ... that's too funny!

Choo Choo Greg ... "Mr. HUGE" or "forest gnome" ???

Let the debate begin ...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know?:dunno:
Choo Choo isn't commenting.:sly:
I think I ended up on Choo Choo's "Short" list.:hah:


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I am going with Mr. HUGE as I could never be happy with some one who would hit a bunny.

Bad miser shotry gnome person bad.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

NIMT.COM said:


> I don't know?:dunno:
> Choo Choo isn't commenting.:sly:
> I think I ended up on Choo Choo's "Short" list.:hah:


Sorry, NIM... 
I didn't notice your witty comments till just now. Just tell your wife that this subterranean mining "gnome" is *also* planning a 7 1/2 inch gauge riding railroad in his yard.  There's a company not too far from me which manufactures really nice 7 1/2" gauge track with strong, stable, non degrading plastic ties. This is what their tracks look like...




























Is that big enough? 

Greg


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That is too sweet! I was thinking of making my own ties out of trex, (Plastic wood) it holds up to the nasty wet and cold weather up here. I'm not sure about the rail, I was toying with a I beam and altering it to make it look closer to real. But I'll probably just buy it I like it too look good. Besides I'll have enough other things to do, moving a whole lot of dirt, brush, building bridges and such! Sadly I'm thinking this is still a few years out!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> That is too sweet! I was thinking of making my own ties out of trex, (Plastic wood) it holds up to the nasty wet and cold weather up here. I'm not sure about the rail, I was toying with a I beam and altering it to make it look closer to real. But I'll probably just buy it I like it too look good. Besides I'll have enough other things to do, moving a whole lot of dirt, brush, building bridges and such! Sadly I'm thinking this is still a few years out!


Dude are you guys talking out doors? The ride on type or what? Clue me In guys. I wanna play too! Lol.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeppers outside baby, Breeze in your hair and the smell of fresh pine and burning wood, and diesel fuel!
My RR will have a practical side to it too! It will make it a lot easier to get fire wood up the hill and around the property! I can't even mention how much it will save my back going to get the mail! I think I'll also have to have a hand car that the Siberian huskies can pull around the place, that should help with their exercise too, Hummm.... Ground rubber ballast should keep their feet happy!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Dude! Are you serious? That is awesome. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

These folks are seriously sick!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

HEY, I Seriously Resemble Those Remarks!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What can I say, I call 'em as I see 'em.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow! I would love to be able to build one. Take a look at this guys. Somewhere on his page you can find pics of it under construction. 

http://www.dochemp.com/bigtrains.html


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I know them! What a small world. I totally forgot about his RR! I was with a group that all chatted about the engineering of the bridge when it was being built.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That guy has some SERIOUS bucks to do all that!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Lets just say if ever had your teeth worked on, you helped finance his RR.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats cool Sean. Have you been there and rode the train? I was looking and it looks like he fabricated the rails from steel channel?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> Dude are you guys talking out doors? The ride on type or what? Clue me In guys. I wanna play too! Lol.


Yes, They're 1 inch high steel or aluminium rails 7 1/2 inches apart screwed onto nondegradeable plastic ties with stainless steel screws. My plan is really simple... and my "train" is going to be one of these...


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Too Cool! Thanks Choo Choo. :thumbsup: That hand crank one looks like a good start. Do you have any links to any sites that feature the construction of the 7 1/2" track? Do they need to be aluminum? Rust isn't a problem here. I'm just thinking building costs. (Future Dreams are allowed here right)! Lol.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg,

Are there simple "locos" like that with a foot-pedal crank, rather than a hand crank? (Sort of like a reclined bicycle?) I would think that foot propulsion would be far easier on the "engineer" in the long run.

Either way, I think that's AWESOME that you aim to incorporate a track / setup like this into your yard.

That said, I know your house was built on quite the inclined hill. Do you have a track path sort of mapped out across the property that can navigate the hill slope OK?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> Too Cool! Thanks Choo Choo. :thumbsup: That hand crank one looks like a good start. Do you have any links to any sites that feature the construction of the 7 1/2" track? Do they need to be aluminum? Rust isn't a problem here. I'm just thinking building costs. (Future Dreams are allowed here right)! Lol.


Sorry, I didn't save any links, but it's not rocket science. I'm just going to embed the ties in the dirt. No, the rails don't need to be aluminium. There's not much cost difference except shipping weight. I'm going to use steel rails just because I like the looks.

The hand crank car is the cheapest and simplest vehicle I've found to experience the fun of riding the rails. It's about $500. The nice part is that little kids can run it too. 

I figure the total for a large oval with one turnout, a long spur that runs along the side of the house, and a crank car will be under $5,000.

Greg


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

choo choo said:


> Sorry, I didn't save any links, but it's not rocket science. I'm just going to embed the ties in the dirt. No, the rails don't need to be aluminium. There's not much cost difference except shipping weight. I'm going to use steel rails just because I like the looks.
> 
> The hand crank car is the cheapest and simplest vehicle I've found to experience the fun of riding the rails. It's about $500. The nice part is that little kids can run it too.
> 
> ...


5 Grand isn't bad. Maybe once the kids are all out!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Greg,
> 
> Are there simple "locos" like that with a foot-pedal crank, rather than a hand crank? (Sort of like a reclined bicycle?) I would think that foot propulsion would be far easier on the "engineer" in the long run.


No, and believe me... I've searched! 

This is all I could find, a homebuilt one.





 



> Either way, I think that's AWESOME that you aim to incorporate a track / setup like this into your yard.
> 
> That said, I know your house was built on quite the inclined hill. Do you have a track path sort of mapped out across the property that can navigate the hill slope OK?
> 
> ...


Yes, the terrain is quite heavily sloped, so the railroad is going to be pretty exciting! More like a rollercoaster.  I'm planning on a big oval in the back yard with a turnout and a long spur that goes along the side of the house. The spur will be pretty steep, and ought to be a really fun ride!

That little hand crank car freewheels and has a handbrake, so it can *coast *downhill. *WHOOPEE!*

Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

This gives a good idea of what the track and ties are like...


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks Choo Choo :thumbsup: Man I could build one if I had the $$. And the pedal deal would be easy too. Looks like a Mountain bike gave its life. Man I want one! Some day!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg,

Thanks for the info re: your 7.5" future setup. Sounds wonderful ... twists, winds, hills, and all.

Just out of curiosity, I poked around the 'net a bit for foot-powered pedal cars. I found that video you posted, but not much else. Too bad ... seems like a logical idea. I'd think with some forethought and planning, though, that one could custom or semi-custom build a foot version. Gotta have the hands free for holding a beer, of course!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd have to have some power for that cart, maybe the guts of an old golf cart?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

That 7.5" stuff looks cool, but I dont think that base housing would like me building a railroad in the backyard. I bet they'd get really mad if I ran a line down the street to the mailbox..............


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd have to have some power for that cart, maybe the guts of an old golf cart?


LOL, I was thinking the same thing - need a motor for my lazy butt


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

novice said:


> LOL, I was thinking the same thing - need a motor for my lazy butt


I'd get a gokart motor with a centrifugal clutch. Still need a seperate brake, but otherwise it's hit the gas to go and release to slow down.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> I'd get a gokart motor with a centrifugal clutch. Still need a seperate brake, but otherwise it's hit the gas to go and release to slow down.


That would do the trick! Great idea.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

choo choo said:


> This gives a good idea of what the track and ties are like...


What if this is what Greg has been working on instead of the shorty layout? What if this is his back yard? What if he already has a engine and everything and has been keeping this a secret? What if this is getting annoying to you?:laugh:


----------

